# Circuit not coming on...old rainjet RJ711 valves, Help!



## Ahawk (Apr 21, 2020)

Hello all, new to this forum, desperately hoping for help...

I have an older home with an old install sprinkler system. Front and rear using Rainjet RJ711 valves. Over the years I've had various issues, ie. head replacement, ruptured PVC underground, ect. I've been able to fix all issues. However I now have a new issue. One circuit is not coming on. I can open the valve via the control pad and I just get a very slow drip from the sprinkler heads. If I crack open the bleeder screw on the valve, everything works great, all heads pop up, normal pressure, ect. I can also get normal flow if I unscrew the solenoid (slightly) from the offending valve. Also, this only works if the control pad is commanding the circuit on. In other words I can't get the circuit on just by the bleeder screw or loose solenoid without the valve open on the control pad

Of course this creates a mess in the valve box, and it doesn't solve the problem.

Where should I start to look for a problem? I did check out a few videos to understand how the valves work, and my old brain can't seem to come up with an answer.

Thanks for any help offered!
-Adam


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

From your description I would start with replacing the solenoid.


----------



## Ahawk (Apr 21, 2020)

Yup. First on the list, hope it's that simple. Solenoids on order... Since the RJ711 is out of production, I'm hoping the lawn genie 54000 is a direct replacement...


----------



## Ahawk (Apr 21, 2020)

I had a few minutes before work this evening so I installed a new solenoid. Now, the circuit that was misbehaving will just run continuously power or no power. If I put in the old solenoid it acts as it did before. The replacement solenoid was a identical replacement.

Any ideas where I go next?
Thanks again.
-Adam


----------



## Ahawk (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi again folks...
Well, if anyone wonders, no. The 54000 and rj711 parts are not the same.... Diaphragm is different and the 54000 uses a separate tiny O-ring seal on the diaphragm surface. So unable to transfer the guts to the old valve. The solenoids are identical part numbers. But the old one seems to protrude just a tiny bit further than the new one. 
I did try swapping the solenoid but with the new one the valve is running all the time. Not sure if the difference in apparent length is the reason...

Once again my problem is when I command the circuit on, there is no flow, but I can hear water movement at the valve but no flow anywhere. I can get the circuit to run by either cracking open the bleeder screw or loosening the solenoid. ( It will only run this way if the circuit is on). 
Here are a view of the solenoid ends and a view of the part numbers.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm not sure what's going on. Did you try to see if the solenoid is moving via turning on and off the controller but not mounted on the valve?

Did you take the top off and make sure it is all clean without cracks?


----------



## Ahawk (Apr 21, 2020)

Yes Sir. Tried both solenoids with controller power and also 19 volt battery. Both solenoids work identically. Yes, I also did take the top off. Cleaned the diaphram and ran a wire through the solenoid port to make sure there was no debris. 
I was able to locate a new (correct) diaphram from HD supply. On order, should have 'em in a few days. Hoping that might solve the problem, easier than digging everything up... I'll post when I find out. Pics are old parts...


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

Sounds like you have both a bad solenoid and diaphragm.

That solenoid is common on many valves and it is now working. Since the valve isn't closing now, that points to a weak diaphragm.

You have a master valve? That would account for having to turn on the controller to manually open a valve.


----------



## Ahawk (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm hoping the diaphram will do the trick, so much easier than replacing valves. Especially because my install has the valves right next to each other so it would be the entire manifold.
I'll let y'all know what happens. Oh, and no, no master valve. Just five backflow preventer valves in a manifold configuration.


----------



## Ahawk (Apr 21, 2020)

Hello Folks! Well, I don't understand why, but it turns out it was the diaphram. The old solenoid works fine. Thank goodness, no digging! If anyone is wondering, L-13000 is the Lawn Genie part number for the Rainjet valves. &#128513;


----------



## jht3 (Jul 27, 2018)

Great! Now you have spare parts for the next time.


----------

